# Mike Tyson's funniest moments (NWS Language)



## Chris (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 22, 2007)

Serious mental problems. Serious. 


Maybe I'll go do some fornicating myself tonight!


----------



## B Lopez (Dec 22, 2007)

"I'll sign it in blood, punk."  

Dude woulda hammered Tyson


----------



## Kevan (Dec 22, 2007)

Was the "sign it in blood" guy, Bob Sapp?


----------



## DelfinoPie (Dec 22, 2007)

Mike Tyson said:


> I'll eat your asshole alive, bitch



Wow, just, hmm. I don't think I could ever come back from that one, I'm still in awe of how stupid, let alone  that sounds 



Mike Tyson said:


> I wish your children were here so I could kick them in the face...



 Oh Mike, what WON'T you say!


----------



## Kotex (Dec 22, 2007)

I like the one when the woman was interviewing him. That was gold.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 22, 2007)

Kevan said:


> Was the "sign it in blood" guy, Bob Sapp?



Yeppers.


----------



## 7slinger (Dec 24, 2007)

for how big he is, Bob Sapp is a pussy, and he's got no endurance...I think Tyson would've pounded him

"I want to eat your children"


----------



## DelfinoPie (Dec 24, 2007)

Mike Tyson said:


> ...now you're running scared like a white pussy



 Nice one Mike, idiot 

And, sorry, who then went on to knock you the fuck out? Oh, yeah Lennox Lewis


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Dec 29, 2007)

DelfinoPie said:


> And, sorry, who then went on to knock you the fuck out? Oh, yeah Lennox Lewis



What a joke. Lewis danced around Tyson in his prime, refusing to fight him, and only went in to fight him while Tyson was clearly over the hill.


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 29, 2007)

"I want your heart! I wanna eat your children! Praise be to our lord!"

"I'm a big strong ...... that knocks out people and rapes people, rips off people's dicks!"

"I'll fuck you 'till you love me, fagot!"

"I usually don't to interviews with women unless I fornicate with them, so you shouldn't talk anymore unless you wanna... y'know."

What the hell is up with this guy?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 29, 2007)

this is fucking gold.


----------

